# Looking for some info on Jumeirah Village South



## fiji_lotus (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post! I'm moving to Dubai next month and will be working at Atlantis. I'm just looking for some information on Jumeirah Village South, like general location, amenities and atmosphere. There is very little about it online. I will be living in the Atlantis Management and Staff Accommodation, so if anyone has more specific info on that too then that would be much appreciated! 

A little background on me: 22 female from the UK, visited Dubai before but first time living there, big on socialising with all types of people and am not really a stay at home and watch tv kind of person.

Looking forward to some responses and thank you in advance!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't know about Jumeirah Village South specifically but Jumeirah Village is still a pretty new area. Not sure what amenities there are up there but it's a fair way out of town. It's kind of on the same road Arabian Ranches is on if that helps.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Directly opposite the Atlantis accomodation are a couple of shops selling basic groceries etc. There is also a hairdressers (gents I think) and a pharmacy about to open.

As it is a new development, there isn't too much to do there yet, and many of the staff from Atlantis just mill around by the accomodation.

There are generally taxis outside the accomodation, and from JV to Marina would take no more than 15 mins (traffic depending)

I wouldn't worry too much when people say it is a long way out. Direct access onto Al Khail Road (and soon Emirates Road).

I lived in the ranches for 3 years, and now JV. 2 teenage daughters who have no problem maintaining their social life from there


----------



## fiji_lotus (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies. I had a feeling it would be a little quiet over that way but hopefully my accommodation itself will be nice. Good to know that it's easy to maintain a social life from there too!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

It is possible but not the easiest. Is it possible to opt out and stay somewhere private?


----------



## fiji_lotus (Jul 26, 2011)

Unfortunately opting out and looking for somewhere private is not an option for a year but as soon as my year is up I will look for somewhere a bit more buzzy and hopefully near the beach


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Had some friends that lived miles out of town (further than JV) and never had any problems (in fact they were probably out more than some people that live in town - i.e. the marina...) as long as your willing to make the effort and don't mind spending a few dhs on cabs!! It's all about making an effort and not getting stuck in a rut and staying in watching tv.


----------



## Gabriala (Nov 23, 2011)

fiji_lotus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post! I'm moving to Dubai next month and will be working at Atlantis. I'm just looking for some information on Jumeirah Village South, like general location, amenities and atmosphere. There is very little about it online. I will be living in the Atlantis Management and Staff Accommodation, so if anyone has more specific info on that too then that would be much appreciated!
> 
> ...


Jumeirah VIllage South is a developing area....I live in JVS...Iam sure wihin 6 months landscape will be done...and this place will be more lively....Its a separate community by itself as tenants are more friendly and socializing who helps each other...I feel u will enjoy ur stay in JVS...All the best and update us about ur stay


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> Directly opposite the Atlantis accomodation are a couple of shops selling basic groceries etc. There is also a hairdressers (gents I think) and a pharmacy about to open.
> 
> As it is a new development, there isn't too much to do there yet, and many of the staff from Atlantis just mill around by the accomodation.
> 
> ...


Are u living in the Mirabellas ? I live in the La Reveira (also very close to fiji lotus ,that is ,Atlantis accomodation ) & wanna know feedback about u folks !!!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)




----------

